# Error 1327. Invalid Drive I:\ Help!



## quiet777riot

Hi all,
I need help with this cause I am unable to install or uninstall anything because of this error message: Error 1327. Invalid Drive I:\ which makes no sense, because I am either trying to add\remove programs from my main C:\ drive. I:\ is my external hard drive-Maxtor. What do I need to do to fix this? Thanks ~Tina


----------



## hwm54112

Welcome to TSF,

Click Start>Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Computer Management>
Disk Management>Right-click the CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive- check/change the drive letter and paths.

If that’s not it, it might be a registry key. Post back with your drive configuration andd how they are lettered


Bill


----------



## quiet777riot

*hmmm*

Hmm. Connecting my external harddrive to my computer fixed the problem for some reason. I am now able to install, and uninstall. It's only when it's disconnected that I get that error message. Wonder why.


----------



## hwm54112

My guess would be that the installer is finding an install path in the registry to that drive but since the drive isn't connected, it produces an error message


----------



## raphaelnikolai

I must say that this problem cost me expensive time and money!

After a ling search I was able to get a solution for this problem! check out his article about Invalid drive Errors message when installing.


----------



## artcoding

It's a problem of MS. For example a C# program would fail that way if programmer is not informed to search for something.


----------



## surfhito

HI thr..i get this "error 1327. Invalid Drive I" when i try to install a new game..how do i fixed it? And wats the problem also?Coz i don't understand wat mean this error for... please reply me A.s.a.p thanks..


----------



## raptor_pa

Did you follow the link above?


----------



## raphaelnikolai

Perhaps this link below Should help.

Invalid Drive Error - Solution Document


----------

